# Considering using a surrogate for the first time



## dyellowcar (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi,

We have decided that after many years of TTC that the likelihood of it happening now is slim. We have tried many different options but it appears my immune system just 'kills off' any embryos, so making implantation impossible.

I am lucky to have had a child previously with my ex-husband. And so I do not feel I will be missing out by following the surrogacy route. My partner would love to experience having a child, he is 6 years younger than me and has no children. I am now peri-menopausal and also have high BP, so the risks on my part are now even higher. We tried DE earlier this year in Greece and still have some of DPs sperm frozen over there.

My thoughts are to continue with TX abroad and use a surrogate from Greece, using the frozen sperm we already have.

Has anyone else followed this path?

What are the pitfalls going abroad for surrogacy?

What is the estimated cost involved? I know our clinic will do DE and use DPs sperm, so my initial cost is 5000euro.

Many thanks

Di


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi Di

I'd be a bit cautious about Greece - it isn't a country which generally offers surrogacy to foreign couples. Most parents going overseas go to the US, the Ukraine or India. But there are also good options here in the UK, including COTS and Surrogacy UK (as well as our new agency Brilliant Beginnings www.brilliantbeginnings.co.uk which can also help with options planning and budgeting).

One of the biggest pitfalls of going abroad for surrogacy is the legal issues - there is more information on this here: 
http://www.nataliegambleassociates.co.uk/knowledge-centre/international-surrogacy-law. Also, bear in mind that many of the international destinations have very little regulation of surrogacy agencies and the treatment, so it's always wise to do your due diligence carefully.

Best of luck whatever you decide.

Natalie


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

In Greece the clinic I went to was happy if you brought a surrogate to treat her with DE and Your DP's sperm,  but to my knowledge that don't recruit surrogates for you good luck


----------

